# Giant Defy Advanced sizing



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Last month's thread on TCR Advanced/SL Sizing was very good, and I'm wondering if it also applies to the Defy Advanced. I'm 6'2" with a 33-inch inseam and normally ride 60cm frames. If I rode a Defy Large (instead of XL), would the drop from saddle to bar be excessive?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 6 ft with a 34 inch inseam and I ride the Defy Advanced 0 with a 100mm -6 stem. My Defy is the M/L. My S3 was a 56.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

XL will make you really stretched out. I am 6'3'' with a 36'' inseam and I ride a defy advanced 2 with 110 MM stem. I rode the XL and it was clearly to big. BTW these frames are compact geometry. My defy actually measures bigger at the head tube and seat tube then my 60 CM trek Madone. Good luck!


----------

